# Current project/33 Willys promod



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Current project/33 Willys promod/ More Pics.*

Lots of work to do yet!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Sweet! Can't go wrong w/ a Willys. No wheelie bars? Should I send a pair back?  
GP


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Willy Wonka.*

Nice willys.Is that body resin?
That thing is SWeeeeeeeet. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the finished version. Looking good! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Way Cool!!! What did that power plant come out of? Can't wait to see this puppy coming off the line... :thumbsup:


Jeff


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

It's a resin body. I'm not sure who made it. It took two bodies to make this one. The nose has been widened and sectioned. The rear fenders have been widened as well. I also made the wing. Here's some of the to do list: wheelie bars,nose hinge,engine detail,radiator,glass,interior,chutes,paint,wheels,and some other stuff I cant think of right now. It's powered by a lifelike T chassis that's been glued, hacked, and whittled to fit this ultra narrow body.


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job so far,MT. I really like the projects in progress pics-- It gives you an idea of how they come together, and showcase yer skills. Keep us posted, man!

Circle Track DAC


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Here's more pics. Still lots of stuff to do before she's done.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

that car is absolutely awesome, any plans on doing it in resin when your finished? or is it a one time piece.
And is that a Corian routed track..........nice


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

That is wild.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Gentlemen, We are truly blessed to see this artiste "Leonardo d'Yoder" masterful skills at work again. :thumbsup: 

It would be fantastic if this were molded for repops, not that my modeling skills would come anywhere near yours. :devil: 

Jeff


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Very Nice....Make sure you update it when your done! 


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Yoder, I am not sure how this slick project got by me on the first posting!
Very cool!
I know you are into the drag racing so I would like to know if this car is meant for real competition or just exibition? With all of that work, it sure would be a shame to see it gat all busted up in an actual race.

She's a beauty for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

This is a customers car. I'm not sure who makes this body I've seen a few of these done up on scaleracers.com. I've modified this one a lot. I don't do resin casting so you'll have to look somewhere else for that one. This body is so narrow it dosen't fit any chassis I had to cut up a lifelike T chassis to fit under it. I'll try to post a pic. of the chassis next time I post on this one.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

mty man- That rear wing is some beautiful work integrating into the body. 

Nice job

Jim


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Chassis pics.


----------



## newbombturk (Dec 2, 2000)

Craig,
Word is... the Willy's Pro Mod has gone to primer/sealer and paint. 
Rocky


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Cool! :thumbsup: I gotta call Tom sometime next week.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Back from paint!!!!!!!!!!*

More pics. Pro-track wheels too.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow....

thats just about sums it up...

Coach


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OH MANNNN what a sweet car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!! I'm drooling.... 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

WesJY said:


> OH MANNNN what a sweet car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!! I'm drooling....
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


Couldn't have said it any better... Those wheels are also the cats meow. They just make that Willy scream "WICKED"... 

Jeff


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

That thing looks fast standing still. Yoder man, beautiful work, custom front end with axle and guide pin, nice molding of the car and an awesome paint job. 
Jim


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great paint too! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I didn't do the paint on this one. I forgot to mention. It's very nice work. The customer knows someone at ppg.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That thing is sick! :thumbsup: 

I can almost smell the race gas... :dude:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Done!*

It's done. Dosen't really look that much different than the last pics.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Sweet & Wicked, do you need my home addy? :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Thats awesome work.. clap clap clap...


Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that could be the coolest HO slot car I ever saw. Sell it on ebay.. I bet it goes for at least 200 bucks, if not more.


----------

